# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Scania 9700? (AM Tilausmatka)

## Bussimies

Piti pimeällä hieman hieraista silmiä  :Smile:  Bongattu Tampereella 7.3.2015.

----------


## kuukanko

Scania pitää paikkaansa, mutta 9700:n valmistusta ei oltu aloitettu lähimainkaan silloin, kun tuo bussi on tehty. Kalustokortti tuontibusseissa

----------


## J_J

Ukkosen Hannun tarratuunaama vanha Carrushan tuo on...

----------


## Bussimies

Juu, kyllähän tuo paljastui kun käveli auton etupuolelle. Mutta kieltämättä tarratuunaus onnistui ainakin pimeällä hämäämään!

----------

